# Refinishing the front door



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

How would you guys suggest I go about doing it?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

get a can of paint, a paint brush, and go to town on it.

be sure to tape off the glass first.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't need to strip it?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Light sanding maybe, is it all paint?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep it's all paint. It's really grainy so sanding wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good sanding with a palm sander fill the imperfections with wood filler sand again, wipe down with thinner, prime and paint. If you fill frogy get some oil base paint. Be prepared to leave the door open a few days.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that's an ugly door


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That's why he wants to paint it, go mow my yard.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

as soon as I'm done with the trim in your master bedroom


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

New shinny knob and deadbolt would dress it up too!!

Later
R3F


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Be sure to wipe it down with a solution of TSP (trisodium phosphate).


----------

